# Mossos D'escuadra.



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone else had a bad experience at the hands of the Mossos?

For instance.

Rights not being read?

Translator not being provided?

Solicitor not being provided?

Consul not being informed?

Threats of detainment if you don't sign forms they push in front of you?

Body searches in a public place?

Racism?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

That's the way to do it! Reminds me of the good old days!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello people, THat's not the way to do it.
You should contact your embassy if you think you have been treated in a unpropiate way and make a complaint.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Hello people, THat's not the way to do it.
> You should contact your embassy if you think you have been treated in a unpropiate way and make a complaint.


you're right sonrisa

if you have problems of this type, contact your embassy


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

The British Consul, in Barcalona demanded to know why they hadnt been informed of a families arrest in Dec 2009. Mid 2010 the police answered the complaint from the Consul by saying there had been technical difficulties but they were endevouring to sort them out. All well and good, but the Consul will not provide the family with a copy of the letter so the family cannot use the information it contains in a denuncia of the Mossos. 
I am trying to find out if anyone else has had problems with the Mossos and if the complaints are similar. 
Anyone out there had any problems?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, if anyone doubted what the infamous _mossos _were like before, there is plenty of evidence now.



> Since their re-founding as a modern regional force in the early 1980s, the mossos have racked up a long record of complaints at their brutality and inappropriate behaviour, whether it’s the handling of suspects, controlling demonstrations, or simply being an intimidating presence on Catalonia’s streets.
> 
> Daily police roundups, attacks on minors, repression of participants at peaceful events, xenophobic attitudes and a constant, suffocating presence that, under the pretext of ensuring security, is having a counterproductive effect,” is how a neighbours’ association expressed their concern about the mossos in a statement in 2006.
> 
> But more recently, mobile cameras and social networks have made it easier to track the force’s missteps. This was the case following the ongoing protests in Barcelona, when one mosso, identified as Ferran T. F., complained on Facebook that not being able to use his truncheon on a certain occasion had been like “being in a bakery and not being able to eat any cake. So many arseholes and I couldn’t even hit any of them.”


How police brutality helped Spain?s 15-M protests | Iberosphere


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, if anyone doubted what the infamous _mossos _were like before, there is plenty of evidence now.
> 
> 
> 
> How police brutality helped Spain?s 15-M protests | Iberosphere


Yet nothing is being done, no amount of complaints seem to be having effect. 

The other week as we went to Carrefour in Tortosa the roundabout was blocked off by machine gun toting Mossos, to make matters worse they actually pointed their weapons at people in their cars including families with young children. 
Now I come from a military background and am used to seeing machine guns and armed roadblocks, but never in my life have I seen such blatant testosterone fueled muppets behind deadly weapons who actually play around with the safety catch in order to amuse their small brains. 

If something isnt done and done soon one of these days there will be an all mighty accident and innocent people will be killed.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

OK I admit it, I don't know everything (contrary to widespread belief). Who are the mossos, coz I've never heard of them. I could google it but it's more fun finding out on here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Has anyone else had a bad experience at the hands of the Mossos?
> 
> For instance.
> 
> ...


No, cos we just have police and guardia civil here. I did however, live in Valls nr. Tarragona for a whole academic year and managed to survive without any brushes with the mossos.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> The other week as we went to Carrefour in Tortosa the roundabout was blocked off by machine gun toting Mossos, .



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, they were looking for me

Hepa


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, they were looking for me
> 
> Hepa


So it's your fault is it, right you are off my Christmas card list for one.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Still don't know who they are and as nobody is telling my I'm guessing nobody here knows either...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

thrax said:


> OK I admit it, I don't know everything (contrary to widespread belief). Who are the mossos, coz I've never heard of them. I could google it but it's more fun finding out on here.


The Mossos D'escuadra are Catalunya's replacement for the Guardia Civil. Actually they are rejects from the Totenkopf SS on account they were too violent, stupid, racist, illiterate and all round inept at their job.
Basically, when Catalunya was granted a certain amount of autonomy they decided that the Guardia were too old Spain, so they resurrected the Mossos to replace the Guardia but in their rush to do so, they totally forgot to train them or to weed out the bad-uns. We now have a police force, armed to the teeth, who bully their way around town and generally make up the rules to suit themselves. In particular they bully extranjeros and the youngsters. However, they are not adverse to bullying the older local people too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Still don't know who they are and as nobody is telling my I'm guessing nobody here knows either...


Sorry Thrax, they are the Catalan, or part of the Catalan police force much as the Basques have the ertzaina.

You could try Googling it???????????????


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry Thrax, they are the Catalan, or part of the Catalan police force much as the Basques have the ertzaina.
> 
> You could try Googling it???????????????


Of course I could google it but as I said earlier it is much more fun finding out on here

Thanks for the enlightenment


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Still don't know who they are and as nobody is telling my I'm guessing nobody here knows either...


Did you read the article I posted?
How police brutality helped Spain?s 15-M protests | Iberosphere

They are the Catalan police force.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

QUOTE=Alcalaina;534138]Did you read the article I posted?
How police brutality helped Spain?s 15-M protests | Iberosphere

They are the Catalan police force.[/QUOTE]

Well I am full of apologies but no I didn't read it... Maybe tomorrow as beer beckons, or is it wine, or brandy or whisky or gin or ALL OF THEM :juggle::clap2::clap2::eyebrows:


----------



## zepp (Jun 5, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> Yet nothing is being done, no amount of complaints seem to be having effect.
> 
> The other week as we went to Carrefour in Tortosa the roundabout was blocked off by machine gun toting Mossos, to make matters worse they actually pointed their weapons at people in their cars including families with young children.
> Now I come from a military background and am used to seeing machine guns and armed roadblocks, but never in my life have I seen such blatant testosterone fueled muppets behind deadly weapons who actually play around with the safety catch in order to amuse their small brains.
> ...


Ahh. but did he have his finger on the trigger.
Wait till you go to Barcelona and see the GEO's on the street corners totting 
semi automatic Mossburg shotguns loaded for Bear.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zepp said:


> Ahh. but did he have his finger on the trigger.
> Wait till you go to Barcelona and see the GEO's on the street corners totting
> semi automatic Mossburg shotguns loaded for Bear.


I don't think GEO's are on street duty. They are the _Grupo Especial de Operaciones._


----------



## zepp (Jun 5, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think GEO's are on street duty. They are the _Grupo Especial de Operaciones._


My mistake, you're quite right I was thinking of the guys that go round dressed in the blue fatigues


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zepp said:


> My mistake, you're quite right I was thinking of the guys that go round dressed in the blue fatigues


Yes, I know who you mean. Don't know what they are called though. To me, more scary are the Guardia Civiles you get occasionally outside official buildings 'cos I'm not sure just how handy they are with the machine gun they've got slung round their neck.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

In all probability they are Mossos, as the local branch here walk around in blue fatigues with balaclavas on.  

Now if I was in Cuba or some other totalitarian regime controlled country I could understand it, however, is this not supposed to be a country governed by 'rule of law' and so answerable for their actions?

Sorry, I'm mistaking this place for somewhere half decent when it comes to respecting the law aren't I. Silly me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> In all probability they are Mossos, as the local branch here walk around in blue fatigues with balaclavas on.
> 
> Now if I was in Cuba or some other totalitarian regime controlled country I could understand it, however, is this not supposed to be a country governed by 'rule of law' and so answerable for their actions?
> 
> Sorry, I'm mistaking this place for somewhere half decent when it comes to respecting the law aren't I. Silly me.


Jo I'm in Madrid and you see guys walking around in dark blue , usually when there's a demonstration or smth. It's not just Catalonia


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Jo I'm in Madrid and you see guys walking around in dark blue , usually when there's a demonstration or smth. It's not just Catalonia


Apologies, maybe they are moonlighting, but honestly what gives with the heavy handed approach, many a tense situation can be diffused by a gentle word in ones shell rather than by cracking open a persons head or worse, don't you agree.

God help them if they were to have to try and police like British bobbies do. They would wet their pants and run home to mommy.


----------

